
Sex Ed Is Negative, Sexist and Out of Touch: Study - Mz
http://time.com/4488013/sex-education-sexism-abstinence/
======
dalke
The author made a mistake by linking to the embargoed URL that news writers
can read, not the actual URL for plebs like us.

The article is at
[http://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/6/9/e011329](http://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/6/9/e011329)
.

